# Increasingly sagging cabinet,  not sure how to remedy.



## frodiggs (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi,

I am seeing over time the right section on my kitchen cabinets sagging I think due to weight and age.

We have greatly reduced the weight of items in this section but seems the issue is getting worse. I've never worked with cabinets and there are no visible screws (have not removed shelves).

Need advice on how to remedy this (glue or hidden screws for support). Seems the frame is loosing integrity but then again there is separation of the frame from the back.

thanks in advance


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 28, 2015)

I would take it down and repair it off the wall with glue and screws if needed. Take a look above and below for mounting screws and also behind the shelves. It surely was screwed to the wall into studs. We also don&#8217;t know whats beside it but sometimes the front frames are also screwed together maybe behind the hinges even. 

First step is get it down second step is repair it. 

That&#8217;s what I would do others may have advice on fixing in place.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 28, 2015)

Welcome to the site.

Do you see any nails between the face frame and the cupboard where the crack is?
Do you have access to the top or bottom to see how thick the back is?
Is this cupboard in the corner of two walls or is the other side open to look at?


----------



## elbo (Jan 28, 2015)

it looks like it is made of particle board. Screws wont hold in it. I would suggest removing the cabinet and gluing a square support to the corner all the way across and screw through the particle board into the wood support while the glue is still wet. Do this in all 4 corners, and hide the screws, the best way you know how, if their appearance bothers you


----------



## beachguy005 (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks like someone was hanging off the door.  As others have noted, your best bet is to take it down to repair it.  It should be screwed into the studs of the wall behind it and screwed into the cabinet to the side.  The face frame needs to be re-glued to the box.
I would take the cabinet doors off, remove the shelves then take that cabinet down.  The back panel was probably just stapled to a rabbet joint on the sides and the face framed glued.  Taking the cabinet down will allow you to spread the parts apart....be gentle and don't break the frame.  Re-glue the face, glue and brad nail the back.  Clamp it tight to pull it all together.  Re-hang.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 28, 2015)

I sure don't like fixing things before I no what the probel is and what caused it. The back crack may have been there since new and not noticed. Taking the cupboard off the wall to attach a face frame just seems a little extreem before we think the whole thing is falling apart.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 29, 2015)

Taking it down is extreme. The OP shows a gap at the back and has a concern about that. If it was just the face frame I would suggest some glue and a clamp over night as well. When I mounted mine I was concerned as I know how much weight we tend to cram into a dish cabinet like this and I wanted to know they were not coming down unless the wall came with them. Mine were all used and I took the time before reinstalling them in our house to re-glue and reinforce quite a few of them. IMO the only good way to really inspect and repair the back, or at least the easiest way is to have it down where you can work on it from all sides if needed. It might take me 30 minutes to unload mine but I know I could have it off the wall in 10 minutes with a helper.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 29, 2015)

Been a while simce we have seen face framed cupboards with that style hinge. They are not just square boxes. However long it is, it is one peice. If it extends to a corner at the other end, it may include a section around the corner or an unknown joining configuration. We don't know if there are under counter lights or a microwave over a range.
All these thing would have been part of your consideration if you were looking at the cupboard in person. Add to that the unknown experience and skill level of the OP.

Taking it off the wall may not be extreme, suggesting it was. Not enough info to make any suggestion.

My fear is someone coming here for help, getting answers way beyond their skill level or imagination and leaving without really knowing any more than when they came. We will see if they come back for more information or have been frightened away.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 29, 2015)

You&#8217;re correct I have seen lots of the old time built in place kitchen cabinets from the turn of the century (1800&#8217;s to 1900 one) up till the 60&#8217;s with face frames continuous across a whole wall of boxes. I guess I ruled that out when I saw the particle board and the glue on oak like stuff with the clear plastic shelf clips and the rabbited front face. I also saw the OP said he took the items out of this &#8220;section&#8221; made me thing it was built in sections. 

Lights and microwaves could be a problem. 

I was guessing it was a 1970&#8217;s lumber yard item that 40 years of weight and heating dried the glue out and the staples in the back were pulling out against the strain. But again that&#8217;s just a guess. 

I hope we never scare anyone away with our advice, and I hope they come back and let us know more.


----------



## beachguy005 (Jan 30, 2015)

Just looking at it and you an see it's a typical cabinet sold at HD or Lowes.  Laminated particleboard with cheap, nonadjustable hinges on oak face frames. Can you fix it in place? Sure, but would it be fixed right?  It looks to be an end cabinet, so taking it down, fixing it, reinstalling, would be pretty simple.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 30, 2015)

frodiggs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am seeing over time the right section on my kitchen cabinets sagging I think due to weight and age.
> 
> ...



We here may not agree with each other but you can be sure, the people here are ready to help you go forward.


----------

